# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  what happened to photo of the month!?

## dlordoftheflies

what happened to photo of the month!?, bring it back

----------


## Xavier

Hi! I just wanted to say that photo of the month (And member of the month) is on hiatus until the moderators figure out how to fix the photo uploader, like button, and various other features. This is just me, but I was thinking about making an "honorary" member of the month and/or "honorary" photo of the month until we get the problem fixed.  :Smile:  Any mods reading that approve of this?

----------


## dlordoftheflies

thats so sad, this site used to be awesome, why cant they fix it?

----------


## dlordoftheflies

how long has the photo function been down?

----------


## dlordoftheflies

this site was booming back in its heyday

----------


## Jason

i also wish this would get fixed soon. always have loads of pics to share and like to see others.

----------


## Lucky luc

Maybe temporarily use a link (    [img] ...example... [img/]  )To post our image, instead of uploading the picture.

----------

